# Recommendation Letter for Freelance Visa



## parisiennest

Hello everyone!

I am an American expat and I am in the process of starting the Freelance Visa for Germany.
I have a company that want to write me a recommendation letter that they will work with me, however they are asking for a template or such.

Has anyone every gone through this process? Can you let me know what should I tell them that the letter should include?


----------



## Nononymous

parisiennest said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am an American expat and I am in the process of starting the Freelance Visa for Germany.
> I have a company that want to write me a recommendation letter that they will work with me, however they are asking for a template or such.
> 
> Has anyone every gone through this process? Can you let me know what should I tell them that the letter should include?


I once used an offer letter to get a work permit for six months (not quite the same as a freelancer visa). I think it was pretty basic, more or less just said that the company wanted to hire me for a specific project that would be X hours for Y months or something like that, plus the usual German business letter formalities.


----------

